# Any substitutes for onions?



## tralfaz

I'm having some friends over for dinner and one is allergic to onions. Does anyone have a suggestion for a substitute for onions (I have trouble cooking without the onion family)? I'm planning something like a large gougere filled with mushrooms and a savory cheesecake (they're vegetarians.).


----------



## kuan

Sorry I cannot think of a substitute for onions. Leave them out. Does that mean they can't eat garlic either? What a shame.


----------



## ajoe

I'm curious. Is it an allergy or a preference? I have never heard of anyone having an allergy to onions.


----------



## shel

I've known a couple of people who are allergic to onions. A substitute might be 
asafetida (it is spelled a few different ways).

shel


----------



## tralfaz

Kuan, it is a shame. Garlic is OK. I guess they are different enough that garlic isn't a problem. Onions, shallots and leeks create more sulfuric acid than garlic.

ajoe, since she isn't here, I can tell you what I really think. She has a bunch of food "allergies" and I think most are just dislikes-she's a very picky eater. I've even heard other people claim that disliking a food indicates an allergy!!!!

I have a niece with serious food allergies, hives, swelling throat etc. My friend's situation is nothing like that. I have actually met 2 people over the years with serious reactions to onions and close relatives (anaphylaxis), it's very rare but real. On the other hand there is this new field of dietary science concerning inflammation-basically that certain foods can cause minor reactions and if a person is eating a lot of these foods, the minor irritations build on each other. At first I thought is was bunk, but then I found this old book of my mother's about arthritis, and it had a chapter on what foods to avoid. I basically said the same thing. 

I guess the reasoning behind it's new interest (and trendiness) is that 100-200 years ago people spent their whole lives eating more or less the same foods since birth. Recently -and especially in the last 30-40 years, the explosion of foods and ingredients available from around the world means that people sensitive to new foods are constantly exposed to new sources of the problem.

I don't know if it's true or not. Me, if I see a new ingredient, I say:

"Ooooh, what's that? I've never tried that before."


Anyway, ideas about subs would be helpful. I'm looking for the low, musky flavor. I can figure out the sweetness part. I read somewhere asofetida works, and I may have a little jar of it hidden away in some cupboard. Or maybe I tossed it.


----------



## tralfaz

Hey, Shell, you must have posted that while I was tapping away. I think I did toss it, maybe it's an excuse to go into the city for some hunting and gathering.


----------



## kyheirloomer

asofetida is more often used as a sub for garlic than for onions. But being as your friend eats garlic with impunity (which, btw, would indicate to me that it's a bogus allergy), no need to sub.


----------



## andyg

Substitute for onions: No results found; make oatmeal. To try this search again, click on this link: _porridge_


----------



## dc sunshine

Had you thought of leeks? They are milder than onions but could work alright, use the white part only, wash thoroughly first. (they get a lot of grit in them)


----------



## onionallergy

I am allergic to onions The consequences of eating them can be very unpleasant. Stomach cramps bloating intestinal cramps and more. There are a lot of people with this allergy. This in uses shallots leeks white onion and the worst is onion powder. Although I can tolerate small amounts of Green onions /spring onions. Sone of my favorite foods have onion in them. One uses dry onion soup. I am looking for viable substitutes. Some one suggested celery but it is really bland. Suggestions?


----------



## petemccracken

From what I've read, there is a distinct difference between an *allergy *and a *food intolerance*.

An *allergy* releases histamines which result in rashes, hives, or other potentially serious medical problems, including anaphylactic shock.

A *food intolerance* causes a variety of symptoms, i.e. nausea, migraines, etc., but does not involve the release of histamines.

As such, I would suggest you clarify whether you have an *allergy* or a *food intolerance* as the treatment or solution(s) may vary.

Obviously, avoiding the offending foods works for both.

With regards to onions, the information I've read points to a problem with the sulfur content. There appears to be a tremendous amount of information, whether reliable or not is a separate question, on the internet that might guide you to a solution. Start with a search for *onion allergy* or *onion intolerance* depending on the severity and type of your reactions.


----------



## chefedb

An experiment you may want to consider . The oil of the onion is very potent. When we used to have smoked salmon carved in the dining room ,it was served with choped egg, parsley and diced onion . We first diced the onion then dipped it in boiling water for 30 seconds shocked it and then squeezed all liquid out of it in cheescloth or clean muslim. It then did not smell as bad, stayed white and didn't discolor at room temp for hours and tasted milder.  some time altering a product  changes its affect on people. When you blanch the dicedonion you destroy much of the sulfur and chemical contents.


----------



## no allium

I'm intolerant of the entire Allium family.  Which is tragic as I do love cooked onions and garlic.  I'm not allergic.  I don't get hives or swelling - there is no risk of death.  I do experience nausea, retching, vomiting, diarrhea, sever headaches, mild confusion and then feel hung over for a day.  It's quite unpleasant.  I've had these symptoms for years and had a difficult time sorting it out.  I've been tested for glutton intolerance, had my colon scoped and biopsied, blood tests etc. - the docs couldn't identify anything and said it was stress.  I suspected onions but my wife thought it was all in my head - so she would use onions but tell me she hadn't.  20 years this went on - only last summer did she admit this to me.  I then took control of my diet, kept a food log and with much trial and error narrowed it down to all things Allium - and pistachios (but not cashews or mangos which are in the same family...).

My wife recently made two pork roasts - one for me, one for the rest of our guests.  Mine was onion and garlic free, but the other one, she sticks a knife in the roast and then stuffs garlic cloves in it - she makes a great roast, I wish I could still eat it!  But alas, I still got sick - they were cooked in the same oven.

My niece who is very conscientious and a wonderful cook asked if she could use asafetida as a garlic / onion substitute for me.  I had never heard of it and said it was worth a try.  Unfortunately, my symptoms were even more immediate and severe with asafetida.

My 'research' (web surfing) has stumbled on a few interesting things:  Ancient Chinese medicine listed the Allium family and asafetida as 'Pungent' Plants - all to be avoided - and they listed symptoms / reactions similar to my one experience.  Also, one site noted that military physicians for test pilots in the 1950s told them not to eat garlic 72 hours prior to a flight as it doubled reactions times (i.e. made the pilots slower to react) - some evidence apparently involving chemical changes in brain membranes.  I'm not a doctor or scientist.

Last week I ate at a very fine restaurant and explained my situation to my wonderful server.  She consulted with the chef and they offered to prepare a lovely fresh fish dish.  When the meal came, the gentleman (not my server) who brought my plate gave me the 'tour' of my meal explaining every little thing to include that the sauces were on the side.  They were very yummy! But after three dips of the cod into the sauce I was not feeling well at all (cramps, headache, confusion) and I asked what the sauces were.  Pureed carrots and onions!  When I asked why he would serve me something that I've saidI can not eat he explained:  'That's why I put them on the side."  My server came over and was very apologetic and sincere - but what could she do at that point?  The owner of the restaurant came over to take my desert order - and I'm assuming in an attempt at humor said:  'our deserts are all free of garlic and onion!'

I was up all night with the previously mentioned symptoms and sick the entire next day. 

The meal, service and ambiance were otherwise wonderful, but clearly they are ignorant of food intolerances.


----------



## alergkvegtarian

A substitute for onions is Ginger. I use it all the time. If you want to mimic sliced onions then you can thinly slice Summer Squash and add ginger to it. Fry it like normal.

Also, those who can't have anything in the Lily family (which includes onions), can't have:


Code:


Aloes, Asparagus, Bear's Garlic, Chives, Garlic, Leek, Onion, Shallot, Sparsparilla.

Onion allergy is not as uncommon as people thought. Its still considered "rare", but the problem is that some people assume (including experts in the field) that if you are not exhibiting hives, swelling or asthma then it can't be an allergy. However, there are many different ways an allergy can exhibit itself including vomiting, burning sensations, and so on. Often, the food you refused to eat as a kid might be a secret allergen. Radish I refused to eat as a kid. Well, I finally had peach soda that had radish in it for colouring. I had an anaphylactic reaction. This is why if someone doesn't like something, I don't care what they call it as long as they don't call it an "allergy" then eat it anyways. That's because it gives those of us with true allergies a bad name. We need people to take us seriously.


----------



## alergkvegtarian

Also for Onion substituting, adding a little White Pepper and Oregano with the Ginger can make it taste a little more like Onion. the Oregano gives it the "juicy" flavour, while White Pepper adds more of a bite. This is what I use when the entire Lily family is banned and I'm not in a hurry. Otherwise, I just add the ginger and have done with it.


----------



## davehriver

Try ramps, and cippolinis (sp) losts of flavor but not in the onion family. Cippolinnis are grape hyacinth bulbs.


----------



## meezenplaz

I could be wrong, but I didn't notice anyone having mentioned Fennel bulb? An herb that's physically structured like an onion, slices up and cooks down, reducing the anise flavour altogether and sweetening during cooking. Looks like onion on a salad as well, but to my knowledge is chemically completely different.

 Have had pretty good luck with it in terms of customer palettes.


----------



## suellen

I suffer all the same things. I am also soy intolerant and lactose intolerant. I am going to attempt to make potato soup with lactaid "milk" which the recipe calls for onion. When I don't include onion recipes are bland. Any suggestion?


----------



## suellen

Rather intolerance or allergy re onions this substitute does not work. But thanks


----------



## tttt

I find that grated radish is a good substitute in most dishes.


----------



## abehmke

Hi "No Allium".  I have the same symptoms (including rectal bleeding) and after numerous tests, I finally came up with a hypothesis which 4 doctors agree with.  I get horrible open sores with sulfa meds and asked if it could be the sulfur in my problem foods (allium family, egg yolks and cruciferous veggies including my beloved cabbage & cauliflower).  My family doctor said one can develop cross-linked allergies with various forms of sulfur, so it's possible it's a true allergic response or maybe it just predisposed me to an intolerance. But, we decided I should just avoid them as much as possible since testing would probably involve me eating too much of a trigger food and swallow a camera!!!  Very expensive, not to mention painful, just to confirm I shouldn't eat what I already know I can't eat.  A little doesn't hurt much, but the logginess is still there.  It's really hard dealing with thistoo  as I also cannot eat untreated dairy, bell peppers, or much hot pepper (seems I can have just enough to flavor my Mexican dishes, especially since I've discovered the joys of cumin).  Since it seems to be the volume eaten rather than just if I ate it or not, I'm calling my problem an intolerance.  My doc is just worried that it may grow into a serious allergy.  Don't know if that's possible.

And, "TTTT", thanks for telling us that grated radish works well as a substitute, since that's why I came to this website in the first place.  I miss the sharp crunchiness of onions in my pasta salads and wondered if radishes (or parsnips?) might work well. 

Cabbage is out for me due to it's sulfur content, though reading ChefEdB's comment about the heat destroying much of the sulfur would explain why I can eat more of cooked sulfur foods than raw, especially boiled cabbage.


----------



## chefedb

Many people are alergic to the actual fresh product but once processed with heat they are not. Have you given thought to onion powder or onion salt?? Do they know ff they are allergic to these? Mot people do not know cause they never tried.


----------



## mopargirl

Thank you for posting this list.  I am allergic to onions and it is always difficult to explain when we go to friends to eat.   I experience symptoms similar to a first degree burn in my mouth if I get a raw onion and even the tiniest bit of onion powder can make my mouth warm enough to be uncomfortable.  There is no preference here!  Many people also say to me is it a real allergy or a preference or "I've never heard of that".  After many years I've decided I will do the cooking and try to have people come here rather than explaining the allergy.  If they want to bring something I ask for wine or desert!


----------



## mike corrigan

I am intolerant to all root herbs, sesame, soy, safflower oils and butter fat protein.  Onions knock me out, garlic give me a migraine a Peracet wont touch.  There is a hugh misunderstanding between allergic and intolerant.  People allergic to foods can die from it. peanuts being one of the worst.  But they can use  epinephrine.  Those of use who are intolerant have little to help.  There is NO medical studies into in tolerances , only allergies.  The ONLY doctor that every dealt with this issue was Dr. Henry Bealer who wrote "Food Is Your Best Medicine".  He was the father of alternative medicine and health food.    I believe our intolerance is a product of the lack of enzymes to digest the proteins in the food.  Squirrels can eat mushroom that will kill us, they have the enzyme to digest the protein.  I use to take Omnigest and I could eat must things but the company has stopped make it.  There will Never be any study into this because it will not need a VERY expensive drug.  We are on our own.


----------



## goyo

Any substitutes for onions?


----------



## dc sunshine

chefedb said:


> An experiment you may want to consider . The oil of the onion is very potent. When we used to have smoked salmon carved in the dining room ,it was served with choped egg, parsley and diced onion . We first diced the onion then dipped it in boiling water for 30 seconds shocked it and then squeezed all liquid out of it in cheescloth or clean muslim. It then did not smell as bad, stayed white and didn't discolor at room temp for hours and tasted milder. some time altering a product changes its affect on people. When you blanch the dicedonion you destroy much of the sulfur and chemical contents.


Hey Ed,

Your comment on removing the sulphur from onions perked my interest. I am most definitely allergic to it and the next time could be my last.

But, I can eat onions not treated as you mentioned till the cows come home (and long after) with no ill effect. Same goes for leeks garlic etc etc. Maybe I'm just odd. Is there someothing else that is common to the onion family that could be causing either an allergic reaction/ sensitivity?

Interesting....

DC


----------



## magdalenamounta

The first thing that gastroenterology specialists recommend for people with severe IBS is removing all alliums from the diet.  Alliums are the leading cause of gastro problems - right up there with gluten, lactose, etc.   There is a diet called FODMAP which explains this.  The allergic person in this thread may or maynot be allergic but do not commend all onion avoiders.

The reason that I am on this thread is to locate an allium substitute because I love them and don't know how to cook without them.  The severe pain that hits when I eat them makes this necessary.


----------



## gburnett

Thank you so much for this! I definitely have an intolerance for onions and was dismayed at the negative reaction people on here had with their pfft pfft comments about maybe the question asker just "not liking onions". Good to have an actual useful answer to this question as it seems that just about every single recipe wants onions!


----------



## missyd

I also have an intolerance for onions.  I find that I have a harder time with white & red onions especially if they are not cooked.  Symptoms vary from mild abdominal tenderness to pretty significant pain, bloating and bad migranes.  I was actually diagnosed with IBD a couple of weeks ago and the gastroenterologist also recommended the FODMAP diet.  Nice to see some substitution recommendations for onions from others.  Now if only I could find substitutions for all of the other foods I am sensitive to haha!

~MissyD


----------



## ang42

I'm going to apologize in advance if I sound snotty, but many people have allergies to many different things that you may or may not have heard of.  If you haven't heard of someone being allergic to something it does not mean that that allergy does not exist.  My father, my brother and I are all allergic to onions, and have varying reactions to it.  I'm kind of tired of people asking if I'm sure!  I actually love onions, but I can't eat them.  I have a friend who's allergic to apples, and she also has to use an epi-pen if she gets bitten by mosquitoes.  Sounds weird but it's still true.  So please don't ask or make comments about stuff like that.  It makes me feel like people think I'm stupid or even lying.


----------



## johnnychopstix

Finely chop swiss chard stems. Use the rainbow or the red baby chard. I don't know if a person allergic to onions would have problems with chard.


----------



## michaelga

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asafoetida


----------



## ed buchanan

This question has been on here many times before.. A substutute? In most chefs opinion  NOTHING

Onion powder may work as it is heated when processed and the oils have been in most cases removed which in most cases causes an alergy.


----------



## cheflayne

There is no one set magic bullet works in all recipes substitute for onions. Different ingredients can be used in different recipes depending upon the direction of the recipe and the final result desired.

I have suffered from the results of allergic reactions, so I am sensitive to needs and wants of diners with allergies. Some diners seemed confused when it comes to their own allergies though.

Two regular diners come to mind. One can not eat dairy of any kind and is sure to absolutely grill the wait staff on ingredients used in various menu items. In the middle of lunch rushes, she never hesitates to ask me to change preparations to accomadate her, which I gladly do. However she also like to order, without any changes, the salad that contains feta as an ingredient. I always serve it as ordered and described on the menu because the customer  is always right.

Another is allergic to wheat of any kind but never hesitates to order the farro salad because as she has told the wait staff, farro is a pasta not a grain. Too many different directions  and holes that line of thought can go and fall into. The guests comes to eat, not to be educated, so I serve it as ordered.


----------



## onionallergy

Thanks for the great information. Good to know there are other people with the same issues with onions. My allergy was diagnosed by a Johns Hopkins trained allergist. He called it an allergy not an intolerance. I am also allergic to sulpha drugs so that may be the connection. Having said that there are many things that don't quite taste right when you leave onions out of a recipe. I have tried celery which has a stronger taste but will try some of the suggestions listed 
.


----------



## ang42

Interesting... I'm allergic to Sulpha drugs too - never realized the connection.  Might be why I'm also sensitive to eggs!


----------



## coconutnectar

Fermented Cabbage

Julienned zucchini cooked down in pickling spices


----------



## michaelga

I was quite serious when I posted the link to Asafoetida  (Hing)

It is an allium replacement.


----------



## phatch

Have you ever smelled uncooked asafoetida? It's nice once you cook it, but before then, it's a house clearing smell. 

I ended up putting my jar in the garage. You can not seal it tight enough to keep the scent in. And even in the garage, I still dumped it before finishing it off.


----------



## liz62

I react to sulfites - onions and garlic have lots so I am working to alter recipes that include them.  Have heard that using lovage in a recipe increases the flavour when you can't use onions.  Reacting to sulfites excludes rather a lot of things, also it depends on what your personal tolerance levels are.


----------



## michaelga

phatch said:


> Have you ever smelled uncooked asafoetida? It's nice once you cook it, but before then, it's a house clearing smell.
> 
> I ended up putting my jar in the garage. You can not seal it tight enough to keep the scent in. And even in the garage, I still dumped it before finishing it off.


Yup stinks too much.

What I do is bring it home and then toast it outside on the BBQ then place in a sealed jar. Cuts down the shelf life but means I don't have to evacuate the house when I go to use it.

(it still has a strong smell but not a house clearing one)


----------



## renee42

I have a severe allergy to onions and anything in the onion family. If I eat even a touch of onion, I have an anaphylactic reaction with trouble breathing swelling of the throat, itching and hives, elevated heart rate, and a very heavy feeling with my eyes rolling in the back of my head and my body feeling like it's going to fall through the floor. Yesterday I went to very nice restaurant and informed the server of my allergy. She insisted that the grits did not have onions in them. However, after having a couple of bites, I went into severe anaphylactic shock. My whole body started shaking and I couldn't breathe. I immediately took several benadryl and prednisone to try to stop the attack but I'm still feeling awful today. Luckily I did not have to use my epi pen. When the server returned with a list of the ingredients in the grits, 1 of them was chicken base. Usually every chicken stock or broth or even bullion cubes have onion and msg. I am also allergic to yeast, from which MSG is derived. The chef came out several times to check to see if I was okay. Hopefully next time he will realize the onion is not always listed as an ingredient. I've noticed that is often listed as ' other spices' which is very dangerous for people with serious onion allergies.

It's very difficult for me to eat out without the risk of dying. Many people do not take onion allergies seriously or do not even understand that leeks, onion powder, shallots, and chives are all part of that family. Cannot wait until this country decides to list every single ingredient on a package so that consumers are more informed. 

As for an onion substitute, I have used endives and fennel how to give a similar flavor. I've been able to recreate many of my old recipes without onions , and most people who try them say they don't even miss it.

I believe the onion allergies are definitely related to sulfur content. I am highly allergic as well to sulfa drugs and mold and mildew. I am also allergic to yeast, which is found in many foods that are fermented or have high mold content, like mushrooms. The yeast allergy also makes me allergic to sulfates/sulfites and nitrates/nitrites. It might also be the reason I'm allergic to eggs as well. I have heard that these are all related. I have to make everything from scratch, including all soups and broth since almost every single 1 has onions as an ingredient. 

I cannot wait until people take this allergy seriously. It is not just a dislike of onions. I have been allergic all of my life but did not know it according to my doctor. I used to get sick at least once a week and developed Graves disease and a huge goiter from hyperthyroidism because I repeatedly ate food that I was allergic to. I now feel much better but my life is still in danger when chefs and servers do not take it seriously. Onion powder, cooking out the sulfur, any of these techniques do not work for someone who has a true allergy to onions.


----------



## carrionshine211

Leeks or ramps? As stated before, asafoetida is a common sub for onions and garlic. Alot of buddists use it because certain sects of their religion doesnt allow them to eat anything that disturbs the soil like harvesting onions does


----------



## renee42

Sorry but leeks and ramps are all part of the onion family and cannot be substituted for people with an onion allergy. If a person is allergic to onions and sulfur, then asafoetida is not an option either due to sulfur content.


----------



## meezenplaz

Renee are you alergic to wine beer and other spirits as well? Its the sulfur/sulfite allergy

you mentioned that makes me ask. I assume there is no current way to cure these, or at

least neutralize them, besides heading off the histamine reaction with diphenhydramine etc.?


----------



## angel sovern

Leeks are a great sub for onions, my cousin is allergic to onions too and I cook for her a lot. There are more and more people with food allergies. I'm one of them, I'm allergic to eggs, dairy, gluten, garlic, turmeric, blueberries, pineapple, green beans, asparagus, shellfish, and peanuts. (And that's just off the top of my head!) Food allergies run in my family, my mom, sister, brother, niece, nephew, aunt, cousin, grandma, and I all have similar food allergies. (Clearly it runs on my mothers side!) We are all allergic to eggs and milk. Our symptoms include: Mi grains, Urinary track infections, diarrhea, rashes, body aches, EXTREME hormone problems (Ovary cysts, mood swings, irregularity, etc.), some vomiting, constipation, and arthritis. (Again just off the top of my head.) We all have the same doctor, he's a D.O. and digs a lot deeper than any other doctor or specialist than we could find. My cousin is 21, after being sick for over 2 years the first visit she had with our doctor he knew exactly what was wrong and what to test her for. My cousin and I have Celiacs Disease, which means we can't digest gluten at all or our colon basically goes into shock. Chances are if you have even one of the symptoms listed you are allergic to something, and usually if you find that you have one allergy you have more than one.


----------



## ed buchanan

You may not be alergic to onion powder as it is heated and processed.


----------



## robthrax

Glad to see this thread...I've been allergic/intolerant to Onions for 20+ years...started when I was 18.  My mom and sister have the same.  For us it's like a bad case of food poisoning which means, the more you eat, the worse it is!  Usually take 4-8 hours to kick in...sometimes overnight.  It's a joy since I travel and eat out a lot.  I use the work ALLERGY very specifically because when I order food, many servers will assume I just don't like onions, and that I won't notice.  Even when they check and double check I get them a lot.

I started cooking so I could eat what I like (let me reiterate - I like onions).  The good news is that when I order I'm pretty good about knowing whether onions would typically be used in a dish (base stock, etc.) so I am better at protecting myself.

So - back to the question at hand - funny enough is I can eat shallots, garlic (thankfully) and spring onion - though to me only shallots can act as a replacement.  Part of it is flavor, the other part is water in the dish from the onion - so in those cases - I use celery usually. 

BTW - I can't eat onion powder either - wicked heartburn.  And to top it off, I no longer can eat spinach or really tough greens!

Going to try the Asafoetida...that seems promising.

Keep thinking there must be a supliment I can take for this...


----------



## pengweez

In spaghetti sauce I use extra green peppers and celery plus upping Italian spices some. Also if I need some extra spice, I may use banana pepper rings. These work good in salsa


----------



## pengweez

I would like it figure out to make German potato salad without the onion family. My daughter developed this allergy at 7 and it continues to this day. Most dishes i do not notice the absence of onion, garlic, etc. we also discovered that asparagus is in the same family when she had a reaction to it. Anything from a bulb is suspect.


----------



## belladova

It's rare but true - there are those that hold allergies to onions.  I am one of them.

It is interesting, however, that one would claim to be allergic to onions and not garlic since garlic IS an onion....

I am allergic to both.

Since I love to cook, I struggle to find replacements for these fantabulous little monsters all the time.

Asafoetida is the best alternative I have found thus far.


----------



## magdalenamounta

Don't forget that garlic, another member of the allium family, can also cause reactions.  I can tolerate a very small amount of onion but garlic makes me very ill.  Pity as my husband loves the stuff!


----------



## cerise

-----


----------



## bythesea

Belladova said:


> It is interesting, however, that one would claim to be allergic to onions and not garlic since garlic IS an onion....


Not really- garlic is a member of the onion genus but when people say they're allergic to onions, they're generally referring to the common garden onion one finds in stores- your basic white, red or yellow onion. When you ask where the onions are in the grocery store, do people get confused and ask if you mean garlic? No.

Me, I'm dreadfully allergic to onions, no matter how cooked or not. Same goes for leeks, chives, and scallions. However, I can eat garlic with no problems. Which is nice because I use it to sub for onions in a lot of recipes. I can eat garlic raw or cooked, and I can eat as much as I like with absolutely no problems.

I do find, btw, that elephant garlic can have an almost onion-like flavor to it. It's more closely related to leeks than regular garlic. If someone allergic to onions can eat garlic, you might ask if they can handle elephant garlic. Elephant garlic doesn't give me any of the reactions that a basic onion or the others I mentioned do.

Unless someone is an allergist with a medical degree, I don't think they can even begin to understand the complexity of food sensitivities and allergies and how seemingly bizarre it can get.


----------



## onionallergy

Interesting I am hearing others have the same issues. I am allergic to onions, white red loft sure also sulpha drugs. Interesting connection. Interested in asafoetida where can you find it?


----------



## onionallergy

Opinion powder is worse than onion, it's concentrated dried onion!


----------



## french fries

Onionallergy said:


> Opinion powder


Opinions come in powder form now? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## mike9

French Fries said:


> Opinions come in powder form now? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


A couple of lines will give you an "onion high" for a few hours, but coming down is a bummer. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lever.gif


----------



## french fries

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## chicagoterry

You can find asafoetida at Indian markets. A little goes a very long way. You use it in pinches not by the teaspoon. It has a very distinctive aroma that some people find offensive. It is nothing like onion.


----------



## nicoleacurrie

I have an allergy to onions, but not garlic. I can eat onion powder, just not a physical piece of onion. I score a 2 for my level of reaction. I do not experience anaphylaxis, just a moderate, hot, itchy sensation that starts in my neck and spreads to my chest and stomach. Eventually to my extremities. Couple doses of benadryl helps some.


----------



## layjo

I like to use the combination thin sliced or chopped celery and celery seed for a substitute on occasion or roasted sweet peppers & celery seed or ground cumin.


----------



## renee42

Meezenplaz said:


> Renee are you alergic to wine beer and other spirits as well? Its the sulfur/sulfite allergy
> you mentioned that makes me ask. I assume there is no current way to cure these, or at
> least neutralize them, besides heading off the histamine reaction with diphenhydramine etc.?


Yes I'm highly allergic to wine and beer...also severely allergic to yeast so I think it's all related to the sulfur. No way to cure it except to completely avoid it so I don't go into anaphylactic shock. I have to take a steroid and benedryl even if a cook uses a utensil that was used with onions. If I ingested anything in the onion family, even leeks and other onion herbs like chives, I would die.


----------



## a1eshows

I am also severely allergic to onions and garlic. I cannot have powders, salts, or any other derivatives. I've always been "intolerant" of radish and cabbage. I'm severely allergic to benadryl and most other medications, and yes, even most molds; however, I CAN take sulfa/sulfur drugs (it's about the only thing I can take). 
I have to carry around my epipens as I will go into anaphylactic shock if I eat onion or if I eat anything that has been cooked on something where onion was cooked and it wasn't properly cleaned. I've known I was allergic to onion for 16 years. My dad, however, didn't believe I was allergic to it so would cook with it. I stayed ill and constantly felt like I had the flu or allergies. That was years ago, and my dad finally admitted to me (only last year) that he didn't believe me so would sneak it into my food. When I kept calling him on it and getting sick, he stopped cooking w/it.

 This past February, I ended up in the hospital in anaphylactic shock from biting into 1 tiny piece of diced onion, which had been "hidden" in food that I was guaranteed "safe", after asking many different ways if there was onion in the meal and being reassured that there wasn't, only to find out that the server had no idea what went into the meal and couldn't speak my language nor I his (he'd even asked the cook, who does speak English and told me that it was fine). 
Since I'd never had as severe a reaction before, I didn't pay it any mind until suddenly I couldn't breathe. My face felt hot. I was dizzy. Itchy. Briefly remembering some of my "first-aid for dummies" training, I ordered a milkshake - knowing the ice could aid in minimizing the swelling. I went to the pharmacy to ask about an antihistamine that wasn't sudafed or benadryl, where the pharmacist took one look at me, heard me struggling to breathe, and sent me to the hospital. I was in so much distress that Triage had me jump the line of 20 people and took me back immediately. I was in the ER for over 6 hours as they tried to bring my heart rate and blood pressure down. 

I scared my children, my brother who lives with us, and myself. And now I don't even take any chances with sneaking a little garlic powder into the meal. 

This is a very serious matter and honestly, I'm offended that y'all would make so light of someone's intolerance or allergy. Please, if someone tells you they are allergic to something, play it safe. You may just save a life that way - or at least prevent serious medical bills.


----------



## cheflayne

a1eshows said:


> I'm offended that y'all would make so light of someone's intolerance or allergy.


I looked back and only saw 2 out of 64 posts that made light out of intolerance or allergies, and that is in almost 5 years.


a1eshows said:


> Please, if someone tells you they are allergic to something, play it safe. You may just save a life that way - or at least prevent serious medical bills.


Couldn't agree more. It is indeed serious business, not to mention basic common courtesy and decency.


----------



## berndy

And do not forget that any allergy can come in different forms. I have worked with another cook years ago who war allergic to any form of cheese.

He could eat cheeses in large amounts as long as his skin did not touch the cheese. If he licked his lips while eating cheese he had to go to the hospital. He had to eat it with a fork and make sure the cheese did not touch his skin. Once the cheese was inside his mouth he was fine.

The German government had to retrain him for another non-food related job paid for by is disability insurance.


----------



## mike9

I feel sorry for people with food allergies and I have a few friends who are allergic to shell fish.  I made Cioppino one year for our annual birthday party and when I found out I had to make a separate pot with chicken just for them.  Now I know to inquire first.


----------



## eva m fiederer

I am glad to find this topic. I am a nurse, I do have a new friend who has this allergy to onions. He does break out in hives all over. In the 18 years of nursing, never heard of onion allergy. Does not mean that its not true, and seeing his reaction made it clear. We became roommates, and cooking dinner is a new experience because I made meatballs, and sauce, then checked the ingredients on my favorite sauce and bread crumbs, which have onion powder. I had to make a sauce for him, and new meatballs. I am reading the labels and am instantly suspect of *spices. I will try endives and fennel. And ask more questions about food prep for him. My husband and I arent allergic and use onion in everything, so this is a challenge and I see how hard it is to not find something with onion in it.


----------



## lois

THANK YOU so much to AlergkVegtarian for suggestions the use of ginger as an onion substitude. Love the use of summer squash with added ginger. I LOVE onions and my husband hates them. This has made a world of difference.


----------



## ltor

I, too, am allergic to red, yellow, and white onions and their juices.  Surprisingly, shallots are not a problem, though I do significantly reduce the quantity when replacing onions in a recipe.  I can also have leeks, chives, scallions, onion powder and dehydrated onion, though I also significantly reduce the quantities of leeks, chives and scallions, since strong onion flavoring is not pleasant, given the reactions I've had to onions all my life.

I'm also allergic to sulphur drugs and eggs and have always had an aversion to cantaloupe and banana, both of which also contain sulphur.  This allergy is inherited and seems to have passed, in the last three generations, from aunt to niece, though not to all nieces of the same aunt.  However, my aunt can't have any variety of onion except in its dehydrated form; garlic is also fine with her.

I don't recommend experimenting for obvious reasons, and I can't even recall how I came to know that shallots, leeks, chives, scallions and dry onions are okay for me.

As an aside, this same aunt of mine was working in Germany and learned  that onion allergies are very common in the Hunsrück area, part of Rhineland-Palatinate in the southwest of that country. 

 In any case, you are not alone!


----------



## she11yg

My husband is terribly allergic to onions, so I have been experimenting with substitutions for years.  For me the substitution depends on the recipe and what I happen to have on hand.  Also my husband does not react at all to onion powder if you are worried about the onion taste.  He does however have slight reactions to shallots, green onions and leeks so for a guest I would never recommend that.

The most similar thing I have taken to using because it is clear and sautes well is kohlrabi (it also has a similar crunch when raw)

Otherwise in some recipes I have used:

carrots

celery

sweet bell peppers 

broccoli stems

jicama - if you can find it in season

garlic

or nothing at all -- sometimes you will not miss it.

Hope that helps others out there as well I know I had a hard time figuring it out when I started


----------



## weeze

I can't do onions because I am fructose intolerant. I can't do garlic either


----------



## chefedb

This question has been on here many times. Check Archives


----------



## pacopaco

This has been a most useful thread to read through, thank you for asking. I'm a grad student, so my meals are rather frugal (as I prefer to make them myself rather than eat out or buy prepared meals). I quit eating raw onion (and essentially cooked onion as well) about two years ago because my partner back then was intolerant. I have not missed it since! But it is true that a lot of recipes call for onions. If it's for crunchiness, I substitute finely chopped celery, and for bite I add some spice I may have on hand (pepper, or mustard, for example) That's why I found this thread so useful-lots of other ideas for flavorful spices). I just hope avoiding onion altogether doesn't make me susceptible to a severe reaction if I ever get to taste it again!


----------



## pitufina73

Wow! Never seen to many people with garlic and onions allergies and intolerances, i am allergic only two things: politicians and **** lol... i get a reaction for sure lmao!

Take care everyone!


----------



## crabapple

Mopargirl said:


> Thank you for posting this list. I am allergic to onions and it is always difficult to explain when we go to friends to eat. I experience symptoms similar to a first degree burn in my mouth if I get a raw onion and even the tiniest bit of onion powder can make my mouth warm enough to be uncomfortable. There is no preference here! Many people also say to me is it a real allergy or a preference or "I've never heard of that". After many years I've decided I will do the cooking and try to have people come here rather than explaining the allergy. If they want to bring something I ask for wine or desert!


I do not like hot peppers, a little heat is okay. I say no heat & they say oh it is spicy, but it is not spicy, it is hot.

I can eat anything, no food allergy or intolerance, so too hot is a preference, not a problem in the larger scale of things.

But it has made me see how hard this must be for person with a real problem.

I would ask mothers of scouts in our troop if the child had any allergies, when taking food orders & get strange looks.

Then one day a mother with a child with allergies gave me this look of relief & told me what to avoid.

Those of us who work in the food industries, have to know the "Big Eight" food allergies.

I was surprised to find that peanuts & tree nut are in different groups, but peanuts are in the pea family, so it makes sense.


----------



## touchy tummy

Individuals in IBS cannot eat onions or garlic.  Most individuals with IBS can handle the green parts of spring onions, leeks and chives.  Onion and garlic oil can also be substituted for actual onions. You can also use asafoetida (Hing) which available at Indian/Pakestani markets.  Smells like the devil until cooked.  Unfortunately, there almost no recipes that tell you how much onion/garlic oil or asafoetida to use to replace onion.  So for those of us with this problem, it is trial and error.


----------



## jayce21

Definitely possible - I am highly allergic to all alliums - leeks, onions, garlic, the lot!

I often use mustard and horseradish for that really heady savoury note you want sometimes, but there really is no substitute - it`s a real shame.


----------



## endfash

You can be allergic to onions and not garlic. I have had this problem since childhood and am 61 right now. Onions have a certain amino acid that garlic does not. When I eat something with onion I develop a severe pain in the upper abdomen, vomit repeatedly. My doctor calls it a severe toxic reaction. It can take al out 2 weeks before I can hold down normal food. If I touch if with my bare hands, my hands swell immediately and turn a scalded so red. The pain is really bad, like burning yourself with something hot or like someone is shoving something very hot under my fingernails. This takes almost 2 days to go down. BTW Epi pen does not work for me. Some people may lie about allergies but for many of us it is serious. I become seriously dehydrated from the vomiting and the pain is similarly to pancreatitis, it's enough to double a person over. It is a real allergy and it is cruel to put into someone's food thinking "they'll never know". People would never think of doing that to someone with a peanut allergy!


----------



## oakland eater

For people who have tolerance issues with onions, it is often related to acid reflux, which can keep you up at night, give you nausea, etc. For reference:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2327378

Summary of this paper transcribed here for everybody's convenience:
[h3] [/h3][h3]Abstract[/h3]
Patients with gastroesophageal reflux often describe heartburn after "spicy meals." One ingredient common to most such meals is onion. We investigated the effects of onion on acid reflux and reflux symptoms in 16 normal subjects and 16 heartburn subjects. Subjects were studied with an esophageal pH probe for 2 h after the ingestion of a plain hamburger and a glass of ice water. The identical meal, with the addition of a slice of onion, was ingested on a counterbalanced day. Variables measured were number of reflux episodes, percentage of the time pH was less than four, heartburn episodes, and belches. Ingestion of onions did not increase any of the reflux variables measured in normals. However, onions significantly increased all measures in heartburn subjects, compared with the no-onion condition, and compared with normals under the onion condition. Onions can be a potent and long-lasting refluxogenic agent in heartburn patients.

Critical part of findings:

"Ingestion of onions did not increase any of the reflux variables measured in normals. However, onions significantly increased all measures in heartburn subjects, compared with the no-onion condition, and compared with normals under the onion condition."

I avoid onions for this reason. I can still get away with a little cooked garlic, and will experiment with shallots.


----------



## pressures on

Ask your friend if she can handle chives; they are milder than onions.

Also - Asifotida (American word for the Indian spice - Hing') mixed with cilantro and maybe daikon radish would be good.

Kathy ('Pressures On')


----------



## linda allison

Onion Substitutions:

chopped daikon (salt and rinse first if serving raw) OR garlic OR asafoetida powder (This Indian spice has a strong, pungent flavor and is used as an onion substitute by people who can't eat them for religious reasons.)

Asafetida powder, Asafoetida powder also called Hing: is used extensively in South Indian cooking. Especially in the Brahman community, they are prohibited by religious believe from eating onions and garlic. It's a powdered resin from a plant.  It smells horrific, but, if a small pinch is started in the hot fat (oil, gee, butter)  And allowed to cook a minute or two before other things are added, it serves beautifully as an onion replacement.  It steps into the background of the dish and plays a umami like supporting part.  Keep it in a tightly sealed container in a cool dark place.  It will give other food it's smell if stored in a non-air tight container.  1/2 a teaspoon is more then enough for a 6 serving dish.

Always start it in hot oil or other hot fat to mellow the flavor, never serve it raw.

I hope this helps, I don't see a date on my page, so I hope that is timely.

Linda


----------



## crotella

I have been to an allergist. I am allergic to onions. However, I do like them and am always trying new things. My allergy is severe so if I digest them I get hives inside my mouth all the way down. So yes the allergy can be real. People have tried hiding them in foods (restaurants also) over the years and it's never a pleasant thing so please be 100% sure they aren't before you choose not to believe. Here's what I have found: I can have onion salt (not a large quantity) but enough for flavor. I take an allergy pill before just in case. Onion powder is a NO. I'm not sure why that is. If I puree the onion to a liquid and put it in something that is going to cook awhile like chili etc, then I can eat it. Again I take an allergy pill each time I try them. It is possible to outgrow the allergy so if you know someone who says they were as a child and hasn't tried them since, they really should. I do once a year. I unfortunately am still allergic and Italian so you can imagine my suffering. Lol Hope this helps. People may react different I suppose but with my reaction being so severe to onions, I feel if I can have them these ways then they should too. ?? Ps. I use tons of garlic and no reaction. Garlic is garlic onions are onions. Lol thanks!


----------



## millionsknives

Other things in the allium family might be okay since you can have garlic we know it's not all of them.

How about shallots, scallions, or leeks? 

EDIT:  just saw this thread is real old


----------



## shirlene

Many people are allergic to onions and garlic.


----------



## shirlene

Allergies can manifest as headaches, stomach aches, swelling, hives. Judging another's allergies is not kind and cannot be accurate. Judge your own allergies and respect others.


----------



## shirlene

You should read about headaches and migraines and food allergies and sensitivities. It is not only unkind to deny that people have these issues but is uninformed.


----------



## bwright

davehriver said:


> Try ramps, and cippolinis (sp) losts of flavor but not in the onion family. Cippolinnis are grape hyacinth bulbs.


This is actually incorrect. The Cipollini is a member of the Allium family, they are not grape hyacinth bulbs. They look similar, but the taste of a cipollini is mile and sweet, and definitely onion. The taste of a grape hyacinth bulb (Family  Muscari. The bulbs are called _lampascioni)_ is very bitter. It's used in some Italian cooking, and there is no similarity to onions in flavor.


----------



## terig

I realize this is an old post, but I was doing some research and came across this. I practice Chinese and Integrative medicine -- and we often are not talking about allergies or sensitivities here - when we talk about people who can't eat onions, garlic, etc. It has to do with genetics. I would recommend getting your genetic "SNPs" done - so you can see what your mutations are. Some people, (like myself) can't eliminate sulfites from their body well, and need to avoid them and/or take certain supplements to help that pathway in their body. The problem with skeptics is that because people don't always get something visible, they assume it's something made up or people are being "picky". Believe me - as a home chef and consummate foodie, as well as gardener who grows most of her food in the summer, it is devastating to not be able to eat onions and garlic (and cruciferous veggies, eggs or cheese!) I was diagnosed with autoimmune disease (2, actually) and it was because of that that I began researching this...and now treat it in my practice.

So, don't let people who don't understand make you feel bad - it's not "all in your head" - it's real, and it's often slow until you develop so much inflammation, you develop autoimmune disease or IBS or some other form of digestive complaint.  People who have "sensitivities" are not being babies, they usually get sick and have a genetic component to it - even if they don't have a diagnosed disease, like celiac, for example, they can't eat gluten because of what it does to their body...

I'm searching for garlic and onion replacements, too!


----------



## rick alan

@terig, I recently heard of a supplement called "Lectin Lock," which effectively eliminates this (lectin) universal small intestine irritant. So I'm just curious to know what you are taking for sulfates.

Many problems can be eliminated with short dietary considerations, or long-term ones easily worth the trade offs. It's really great though when you can minimize those trade offs.


----------



## arxantia

Ancho Chili Powder will work instead of Chili Powder which has onions. Celery works in some recipes, so does just skipping it. For anything that absolutely needs something garlic/onion-y use ASAFOETIDA POWDER.


----------



## grammargrammie

I confess there was a time I thought the "onion sensitivity" was bogus, but now I know what it means. It wasn't easy to give up cooking with and eating onions but the bloating and all the other tell-tale effects are serious enough to convince me it is necessary.

Like others, I do enjoy spring onions, but only in moderation. Garlic does not seem to create a problem.

My biggest challenge is knowing what to eat at potluck events and when invited out for a meal.

In cooking at home, I'm having reasonable success using finely shredded parsnip to give a little extra zest in place of the onion. If I have extra shredded parsnip, I freeze it. I have also dehydrated it.

I tried cippolinis, but the reaction was the same as with eating onion.

Today I found this:

http://fodmapmonash.blogspot.ca/2015/06/cooking-with-onion-and-garlic-myths-and.html

I will try sautéing onion and using the flavoured oil to enhance the hambone I've got simmering right now for dried bean soup.


----------



## chef claire

You could try finding out whether your guest is allergic to raw or cooked onions, or just the common yellow onion. They may not be allergic to onions in total. If it's not just onions in total, there may be a different (non-alergic) reaction to the WHITE onion or even the RED onion which is the *mildest*.? Also I would consider chive heads, or maybe even onion powder? Blessings!


----------



## abehmke

Hi chefedb: I'd forgotten about this website, but came back and reread some of the posts looking for new ideas. The dried or granulated versions of onion & garlic make me react too....although as you suggested, not quite as badly as the raw produce or even cooked versions. But, the problem has gotten worse over the years, so now I don't bother with them either. But, have them in the house for the family to sprinkle on.

Many thanks to the posters who suggested ginger and cumin. I use cumin for taco meat---Yum!!!!---although I hadn't thought about adding a little to my spaghetti sauce. Not to mention, I am going to try adding carrot. I'll try some ginger in my spaghetti sauce.

Radish was suggested as a substitute, but it's also in the brassica family (see below). Since I'm so intolerant to sulfur that 1 tsp of onion or 1/4 tsp of garlic (in the whole dish) makes me feel the effects for days, I'm a little hesitant to try it. If someone else doesn't react as severely, it might add that juicy, crunchy bite. For me, it's all about how much sulfur I consume in a day, or over a period of days and I haven't found anything to tell me how much sulfur is present in various foods....other than my gut.

Here's a clip from Wikipedia:

" _Brassica oleracea_ (e.g., broccoli, cabbage, cauliflower, kale, collards), _Brassica rapa_ (turnip, Chinese cabbage, etc.), _Brassica napus_ (rapeseed, etc.), _Raphanus sativus_ (common radish), _Armoracia rusticana_ (horseradish), _Matthiola_ (stock) and the model organism _Arabidopsis thaliana_ (thale cress)."


----------



## soganyok

I am allergic to the entire allium family, including garlic, and have been all my life. It's relatively rare in that only 2% of people with allergies have allium allergy, but Jains, Brahmins and others also don't eat onions or garlic. It's not my choice and it's fun - and suggestions that it might be 'in the head' are never helpful (like many other people in this thread I've had people use 'just a tiny bit', thinking I won't notice it - the hives,asthma and projectile vomit are usually good clues). And eating out is a nightmare - it seems like the more expensive the restaurant, the more trouble I have, even when I warn them in advance - at a chain run by a Michelin-starred chef last week I was warned the fries were cooked in the same oil as the shallots, then my steak arrived with garlic butter all over it. The excuse? The chef remembered for the starter but forgot for the main course. Unforgivable, frankly. 

For general cooking, as I don't know what things *should* taste like with onion/garlic, I just aim for 'tasty' instead. I use lots of ginger, paprika, sumak, and many other spices (asefoetida comes from the fennel plant, BTW), *lots* of fresh herbs, as well as celery, and fennel, when in season, is helpful . . .  

I joined this forum specifically to seek out onion replacements for chutneys (or recipes that don't have onions to start with). Any ideas gratefully received. Thanks!


----------



## cheflayne

Soganyok said:


> The chef remembered for the starter but forgot for the main course. Unforgivable, frankly.


In my experience, people will make mistakes. That qualifies them to be members of the human race. Forgiveness allows me to take the rocks out of my pockets and makes for a lighter journey.


Soganyok said:


> asefoetida comes from the fennel plant, BTW


Close but not exactly. They are related though. They are both members of the carrot family but belong to different genus.

I have to run to town for a meeting, so I got to wrap this up, but as to subs for onions, at the moment I got nothing, other than what has already mentioned. I will be cogitating and searching my memory banks on that though, on my way down the hill.

Total side note, but in the neighborhood of chutneys, etc. I have just started playing around with avocado pits. Crushing, grinding, sieving, then using as a spice. They have some interesting qualities, but more play time is needed to increase my skills with them..gotta run


----------



## cheflayne

On the ride down the hill, I thought of two spices, that I don't believe have been mentioned, that you might want to check out especially for use in chutneys etc., and they are nigella and ajowan. Nigella has hints of onion, black pepper, and oregano. Ajowan is somewhat along the lines of a pungent thyme/mint combo.


----------



## soganyok

Oh, that's a wonderful idea - I've used nigella, but not thought of it for that, and I've never even heard of ajowan, so that's doubly good. I really appreciate your thoughts.

BTW, you're right about forgiveness, I do know how busy kitchens are, even on a quiet night, I got a fulsome apology and have forgiven them. Burn I've never quite got over the 4-star Chicago hotel who, when I ordered breakfast without home fries 'because I am seriously allergic to onions' brought the plate with home fries and when I complained, apologised profusely, returning 10 mins later with a plate piled high - twice the normal portion - of freshly made . . . Home fries. By this time I was seriously narked (and more than a little nauseous with the fumes) but the waitress, when I pointed this out, said, 'Oh, honey, I'm so sorry. We know all about allergies here. just last week we had a guy allergic to nuts, didn't realise the spring rolls were cooked in peanut oil . . .' 'Gosh,' I said, 'What happened to him?' 'Oh, he died . . .' Mind you, my breakfasts after that were perfect 

And on that note, have a nice Sunday!


----------



## livelaughlove79

I'm also allergic to onions.my throat closes,my tongue swells up,lips burn.is that due to the oil or the onion itself?


----------

